# osmo oil / briwax on pine stairs



## nosepeg (14 Aug 2017)

Hello

I have stripped some pine stairs back. They contained lead paint on the edges which has been removed, but the pine, even when sanded a lot is much darker where there was no previous paint. If I use something like tinted briwax to darken down the difference, casn I use Osmo Poly oil on top of it after or does the Briwax stop the Osmo from semi penetrating the wood?

Thanks

Lukas


----------



## custard (14 Aug 2017)

On every Osmo product I've used the instructions say prepare the surface to 240 grit and that it must be clean and dry (below 18% moisture). So I'd say no, not over wax. 

But as I've never actually done it maybe that's incorrect, why not contact Osmo direct, they're normally pretty helpful. And one thing's for sure, they'll know a lot more about their own products than anyone here!

Good luck


----------



## nosepeg (14 Aug 2017)

Thanks, will do.


----------



## nosepeg (15 Aug 2017)

I think I have now found out I can't use a wax first/ osmo second for finishing. But I'd still likek help with a solution to the stairs....
They've been stripped back and where the lead paint was applied (back in 1895) the wood looks light. Where there was no lead paint it has darkened as it has aged and been exposed to atmosphere and UV.

Does anyone have any recommendations for a product that will stain pine stairs and then a product that can go on top of the stain to protect the wood with a soft sheen finish that can be topped up later without sanding?

Thanks

Lukas


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Aug 2017)

You could try a water based dye on the lighter parts, but be careful - pine doesn't dye very well, it could go very blotchy. Then Danish or satin Osmo, Fiddes or whatever brand of top oil - the oil being easier to apply and far less smelly. Or you could consider water based polyurethane.


----------

